# Removing after-market paint to reveal original factory paint - tips?



## MBP (Aug 9, 2012)

I purchased a chain guard and rear carrier for a 1951 Western Flyer Super (two tone green).   Both of the parts had been repainted - Red.   

I tried to remove the red paint by soaking the parts in Simple Green and lightly going over them with fine bronze wool.   It was slow going, but I eventually saw a little bit of the original paint here and there.   Unfortunately, the red paint was so well adhered, that the original green paint started to come off along with the red.    I washed and dried the parts.... and put them away before doing any more damage.  I really do want to salvage the original paint if I can.  

Any proven tips?


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 9, 2012)

It sounds like its too far gone,But

EZ OFF Oven Cleaner works real good.

Nice Lemon Scent  (heh)


----------



## MBP (Aug 9, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> It sounds like its too far gone,But
> 
> EZ OFF Oven Cleaner works real good.
> 
> Nice Lemon Scent  (heh)




Just spray on and wipe off?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 9, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> It sounds like its too far gone,But
> 
> EZ OFF Oven Cleaner works real good.
> 
> Nice Lemon Scent  (heh)




Oven Off will remove all of the paint. No salvage of the original underneath when using this toxic stuff.
But, if you need it to be down to bare metal, Oven Off or Easy Off is the product to use and it's fairly quick.

But if you want to save the undercoat factory paint then stay away from this stuff.

I think there are a few threads in the restoration tips forum that help with this frustrating task of removing rattlecanned ot house paint.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have had some success using the oven cleaner in a modified way. If you want to strip to bare metal, spraying it on then leaving it a little while, then wiping it off will take EVERYTHING off. However, what you can do is take a wet rag and spray some onto the rag. WEAR RUBBER GLOVES. Then begin to work the rag on the housepaint. You'll begin to see color come up. You want to do this until you just start to see the original paint peeking through. Then take a clean, wet rag and wipe all trace of the oven cleaner residue off. If you start to really go through, the oven cleaner will begin to work on the original paint. You want to stop JUST SHORT and finish off the house paint by polishing or using very fine sand paper. This way you can preserve the most original paint that you can. 

It is also possible the overpaint and the original have become so bound up there is no saving the original layer in some (perhaps all) areas.


----------



## MBP (Aug 9, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> It is also possible the overpaint and the original have become so bound up there is no saving the original layer in some (perhaps all) areas.




Good point Mike1983 - I think it is very possible.   Thinking the original paint may have been scuffed up a bit, allowing the red paint to adhere better.   I may have to bite the bullet and get the parts repainted (such a shame).  The original red pinstriping on the chain guard looks flawless.   It's just the lime green that is missing in a few places.  

The original paint may have even been gone before the new paint was applied.  Either way... if I can't save the chain guard's og paint, I'll take advantage of the loss and get the entire piece rechromed before repainting.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## MBP (Aug 9, 2012)

jd56 said:


> But if you want to save the undercoat factory paint then stay away from this stuff.
> 
> I think there are a few threads in the restoration tips forum that help with this frustrating task of removing rattlecanned ot house paint.




Thanks jd56 - I'll keep looking thru the restoration tips.  I went back a few pages before posting, but didn't see anything.  I'll look at some of the older posts.   Thanks.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 9, 2012)

Just had this same situation.  I ended up using Acetone and a very light touch with 0000 steel wool.  Worked great. I suspect any decals would be instantly be destroyed though.


----------



## BrentP (Aug 15, 2012)

I stripped all the aftermarket paint from an old English folding bike I had by using acetone on a rag.  It dissolved the rattle can paint very easily, but didn't affect the original paint.


----------



## magill (Sep 21, 2012)

*Removing aftermarket paint.*

I have used very fine sandpaper. 400 or 600 grit or finer. It's very slow, but gives you good control on how much paint you're taking off.  You can buy it at any auto paint store.


----------



## Waterland (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll second the acetone on a rag tip.  I have removing spray paint from my 1927 schwinn and the acetone does not affect the original paint.  Just be sure to follow it up with a good polish because the acetone will take away the luster of the original paint.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 21, 2012)

I've used Acetone as well as oven cleaner. Both work quickly. Acetone can quickly pull up certain original finishes, depending on what the original paint's composition was and its present condition. Given enough time, either can strip to bare metal. You have to be very careful doing this sort of stuff.


----------

